# Rusty red color on coat (mineral deficiency)



## Tmaxson (Aug 16, 2012)

I read in another post about the rust color on the coat of a black or dark goat could be the result of a mineral dificiency.  I have noticed that my Nigerian/Pygmy who was all grey and white until after she kidded back in early May and she started getting some reddish color in her coat on her sides, her neck and the back of her back legs and her eyebrow area.  I thought this color was just something that started coming in but now I am wondering about the mineral dificiency.  I do give them loose minerals of which I sprinkle on their grain that they get it the afternoons, however most of the time the eat around it and leave the mineral in the bowl.  So I am attaching a couple pictures to show this color and asking what you guys think.  I was also thinking it could be coming from a rusty fence post, but it doesn't come off when I rub it but when looking at it up close it looks like the color is only on the outer surface and not all the way down to the hair shaft.  The red is not as visible on the picture as it is in person but I tried to get some good pictures of what I am talking about which is on her side almost center of her stomach.  None of the other goats are showing any signs of this red color.  Thank you for any thoughts.

This is her back in early March, pregnant, winter fluffy and no red that I can see






This is just a couple days after kidding in early May and I actually think I can see a little of the red in this picture





This is her yesterday (not as visible in the picture as it is in person) you really can't see it in this picture but I love the little boy stretching his neck to get something


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 16, 2012)

Have you tried washing her or at least the rusty areas to see if it comes out? If it is from the fence, you should be able to bathe her and it not be there after the bath.

What mineral do you use?


----------



## Tmaxson (Aug 16, 2012)

No I haven't tried washing her and only thought about the fence post yesterday when taking the pictures, but I have just rubbed her bare handed and it doesn't come off onto my hand.  I give them ManaPro Goat Mineral that I get from Tractor Supply.


----------



## Tmaxson (Aug 16, 2012)

Is changing color or a new color coming in something that can/does happen after a year or more?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 16, 2012)

Even with free choice minerals, they can need copper boluses periodically. I wouldn't be surprised if she could use a copper bolus.

By the way, Manna Pro is a good mineral.


----------



## craftbug1021 (Aug 21, 2012)

my myotonic has red in her also, going for the bolus this week, she wont eat those minerals either, any ideas on how to get them to eat the minerals??


----------



## purplequeenvt (Aug 21, 2012)

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> Is changing color or a new color coming in something that can/does happen after a year or more?


My 3 year old wether, Gus, is all white during the winter and then in the spring he turns reddish.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok so.I have read a few other posts and here's my issue. I plan on having the vet come out and just do a routine check up on my goats for a couple of different reasons, establish a relationship, herd check up, and because I don't think one of my girls is eating her minerals. I have sprinkled minerals on her fees, didn't touch them. I give free choice but have never seen her around them, her coat is rusty looking, and her tail is starting to look fishy. I'm thinking I should ask him to do a blood test to see if she is deficit in her minerals and if she is low on all of them, from lack of eating them, would it be ok to do an all mineral bolus? I use Mana Pro goat minerals, could I scoop up the daily amount and bolus her?


----------



## meme (Aug 11, 2013)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> Ok so.I have read a few other posts and here's my issue. I plan on having the vet come out and just do a routine check up on my goats for a couple of different reasons, establish a relationship, herd check up, and because I don't think one of my girls is eating her minerals. I have sprinkled minerals on her fees, didn't touch them. I give free choice but have never seen her around them, her coat is rusty looking, and her tail is starting to look fishy. I'm thinking I should ask him to do a blood test to see if she is deficit in her minerals and if she is low on all of them, from lack of eating them, would it be ok to do an all mineral bolus? I use Mana Pro goat minerals, could I scoop up the daily amount and bolus her?


I have never thought of that. I don't see why not, except it might be a lot of trouble. Have you tried different brands to see what she likes? There are also vitamin shots you can give.  

ETA, here are the feeding directions:

"FEED MANNA PRO GOAT MINERAL AT THE RATE OF  TO  OUNCE PER GOAT PER DAY. IF GOAT MINERAL IS OFFERED FREE CHOICE, DAILY CONSUMPTION MUST BE MONITERED AND THE LOCATION OF THE MINERAL FEEDER MANAGED TO OBTAIN THE DESIRED  TO  OUNCE DAILY FEEDING RATE. USE MANNA PRO GOAT MINERAL AS THE ONLY SOURCE OF FREE CHOICE SALT. PROVIDE PLENTY OF FRESH, CLEAN WATER AT ALL TIMES."

So, it sounds like you could weigh it and put it in gelatin capsules.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 11, 2013)

I think I'm gonna ask for the vets opinion and get a blood test to see where she's deficit. I was thinking I'd just copper bolus but then I thought if she's not eating the minerals wouldn't she need all them? She is the main one that is showing these signs and aren't those mineral deficiency signs? I wasn't being a good mom and putting out fresh everyday and my girls wouldn't eat the old. I learned from reading they don't like the old and so I changed it out and noticed a difference in all but 1. Stubborn lil turkey! She's like that with everything though!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 11, 2013)

We have loose minerals and soft mineral blocks available all the time but this year, we were starting to notice some signs of low copper and decided to bolus.  We just bought copper from Jeffers for under $20 (already in premeasured capasules) and they were a piece of cake to give to the goats.  Just toss one to the back of their throat, squirt with water from a syringe, and down it went  

I also use the soft block because I have a hardheaded girl who won't eat the loose stuff.  That said, I wouldn't put the loose in a capsule and make her take it. Because the minerals are a blend of all kinds of things that they might need, she could be completely fine on the others which is why she isn't doing much with them and too much could be as bad as not enough.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah that's true Pearce Pastures. Do you think those signs are deficiency? Or something else?


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 11, 2013)

Well I'm happy to say I finally saw my stubborn ole goat eat her minerals today! I added some Rosemary to the mineral feeder and my girls went crazy for it! I'm so glad she ate some. Now maybe she will start looking and feeling better. I'm going to get some kelp to go in with it instead and try that out. Whoooo that sure takes a load off!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 11, 2013)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna ask for the vets opinion and get a blood test to see where she's deficit. I was thinking I'd just copper bolus but then I thought if she's not eating the minerals wouldn't she need all them? She is the main one that is showing these signs and aren't those mineral deficiency signs? I wasn't being a good mom and putting out fresh everyday and my girls wouldn't eat the old. I learned from reading they don't like the old and so I changed it out and noticed a difference in all but 1. Stubborn lil turkey! She's like that with everything though!


A blood test can be done to check for mineral deficiencies.  I think that would be a good move.

Here's another thing to consider.  When you give a goat "free choice" minerals, they eat minerals as the need them. She may not need them.  She may be getting sufficient minerals in her diet.  I always look for the bright side myself.

Southern by choice got a blood analysis done on a couple of hers.  No reason to do a test on the entire herd since if one is deficient then chances are they all are.  And the blood work for mineral deficiencies is kind of pricey per sample.

I think her's were a little low on copper, not extreme, but below the "ideal" level.  But I don't think she bolused because we are not in a copper deficient area and she is looking more towards high iron in her well water which can inhibit mineral absorbtion.

I've never given a copper bolus.  I'm not in a copper deficient area and have no indications they are deficient.  I give minerals, but I don't get alarmed if I don't see them taking them.  But, that's me.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 11, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> Moonshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried posting earlier and the whole thing disappeared... 
One fine is right, we also have very high iron in our water.... the problem is if their is actual binding then the blood tests will not necessarily reflect  that in the results. The copper could be getting stored up in the liver and without a biopsy we can't tell. No way I am doing biopsies. We opted not to do the bolus, the levels were borderline AND I was more concerned that they could end up with copper toxicity IF indeed the copper is just getting stored. At the time we were moving them to a different field, they had come out of a horrible winter spring season and we made sure to get them in an area where they had better grass, trees, lespadeza  and other quality forage. All look great but one still has an off color... 

Our mineral analysis results for 4 of our goats...
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=26482&p=2 

The cost for each test was I think $25-$35 with a lab submission fee.... It was because it had to be sent to Penn State.... Our state lab lost their chemist.
I am very glad I had it done... I will repeat  at 6 months from initial testing. We have made some changes to the water. 

Hope this helps.

BTW- Notice our selenium results... funny how almost all the vets just automatically give selenium once a year ... we are not in a selenium deficient area. Make sure you ask you vet about EVERYTHING they are wanting to do to your goats!  Had a friend that the vet just automatically gave them... yet no deficiency in the area. 

Edited to add I have use Source Kelp also... unfortunately with the high iron I had to eliminate Kelp. :/


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 12, 2013)

Southern, we have hard water and I was thinking about that too. What have you done to improve your water so that the copper is being absorbed?


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh, I read your test results and found out you'll be using Rain Water! I think that's a bread idea. I have some barrels laying around of that I will start using!


----------



## Jewls819 (Sep 5, 2013)

I am so happy with the results of copper bolus here is my buck before we gave him the bolus in April.



This is how he looks now..I took this picture Monday.  he was too busy for me to take the front view..lol.  We do give minerals free choice too.


----------

